# The Last Samurai: fact vs fiction?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

Finally watched this last week - really enjoyed it. The fighting was, of course, great ly stylised - the scene with the Ninjas contained some absolutely superb cheoreography. 

 Good to see the general tensions, not least through issues of honour. A few predictable writing devices (cf, the brother-in-law), but overall a very satisfying film.

 HOWEVER, how much of the actual story based in fact, and how much in fiction? Was there ever an American cavalryman servng with the Samurai? If so, how much of the events were based on that story, or was it simply highly embellished Hollywood storytelling fiction?


----------



## Alexa (Jan 16, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> HOWEVER, how much of the actual story based in fact, and how much in fiction? Was there ever an American cavalryman servng with the Samurai? If so, how much of the events were based on that story, or was it simply highly embellished Hollywood storytelling fiction?


Sorry, Brian. I didn't see the thread before and I liked the movie too much to let it pass without any comment on it.

"The last samurai" is one of my favorites from the last couple of years. I like the music, the casting, the characters (especially Katsumoto with his "good conversations"), the background ( I think it was done in New Zeeland), the costumes, etc. I bought the DVD, so I could watch it over and over again.  Did you see the movie to the cinema or on DVD ?

I think the part with the american capitain serving with samurai is only a fiction. It seems Edward Zwick was obsesed with Japonese culture since his teenages. I must say, the samurai and their Bushido code (the way of the warrior) were really special and you could easily fabulate about them. Well, like the knights in Britain.

There was an historical background of the way samurai were replaced with soldiers with the desire of the Emperor to make a modern country. If you remember, all way long of the movie you could elements from the past and the new current (the clothes, behaviour, guns). Sadly, moral values were lost during the transition to modernism.

I found on the special features the 7 principles respected by the samurai. They really impressed me. I'll add them if anyone wants to comment them.

*Bushido – The way of the warrior :*




*Honesty and justice* *((Gi*): be acutely honest throughout your dealings with all people. Believe in justice not from other people but from yourself. To the true samurai there are no shades of grey in the question of honesty and justice. There is only right and wrong.
*Polite courtesy (Rei):* Samurai have no reason to be cruel. They do not need to prove their strength. A samurai is courteous even to his enemies without this outward show of respect we are nothing than animals. A samurai is not only respected for his strength in battle but also by his dealing with other men. The true strength of a samurai becomes apparent during difficult times.
*Heroic courage (Yu):* Rise up above the masses of people who are afraid to act hiding like a turtle in a shell is not living at all. A samurai must have heroic courage. It is absolutely risky. It is dangerous. It is living life completely, fully wonderfully. Heroic courage is not blind. It is intelligent and strong.
*Honor (Meiko):* A true samurai has only one judge of honor and this is himself. Decisions you make and how decisions are carried out are a reflection of whom you truly are. You cannot hide from yourself.
*Compassion (Jin):* Through intense training the samurai become quick and strong. He is not as other men. He develops a power that must be used for the good of all. He has compassion. He helps his fellow man of every opportunity. If an opportunity does not arise, he goes out of his way to find one.
*Complete sincerity (Makato*) : When a samurai has said he will perform an action it is as good as done. Nothing will stop him from completing what he has said he will do. He does not have to “give the word”. He does not have to promise. Speaking and doing are the same action.
*Duty and loyalty (**Chu**)* : For the samurai having done same “things” or said some “things” he knows he owns that “thing”. He is responsible for it and all the consequences that follow. A samurai is immensely loyal to those in his care. To those he is responsible for he remains fiercely true.
I like especially no.4 and 6.


----------



## Neon (Jan 16, 2005)

# 3 and #4 are my favs.  And The Last Samurai was excellent, although a bit slow at moments.  Tom Cruise is one of my favorite actors...


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 16, 2005)

Very interesting indeed, Alexa! Thanks for posting that. It strikes me interesting that I've seen some of the Japanese words for the seven elements used as names in different stories and books. In David Weber's Honor Harrington series there's a Captain and later Admiral by the name of Alfredo Yu - and heroic courage could be used to describe him. It might be mere coincidence or it might be intentional... But still... I've got a fascination for the Japanese language, but sadly enough not the time to study it properly...

 

And I thought 'The Last Samurai' was a great film. Depicting the chasm opening inside the Japan of that time between their own traditions (samurai, bushido) and the western influence (soldiers, fire weapons, etc.). In a way I wished that the way of the samurai would win out in the end despite knowing that it hadn't been that way. It always makes me very sad...


----------



## Alexa (Jan 16, 2005)

Arigato gozaimasu ! (thank you very much) 

I had the same reaction. I really wished the samurai win in the end. But than we would missed the shame of Omura and the respect given by the soldiers on the battle's field to Katsumoto. Do you remember when the Emperor offers to Omura the sword of Katsumoto to kill himself ? I wouldn't miss that scene for anything in the world.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 16, 2005)

Dozo. (You're welcome.  ) At least I think it means that...

I know. But I just can't help myself!  And I'll never forget that scene, because I was giving my boyfriend a birthday treat to the cinema (The Last Samurai, what else?) and they had trouble with the speakers... In the end I only saw that scene, but didn't hear the dialogue. Can you imagine how angry I was got? Well, my parents bought later on the DVD and I could, finally, watch that scene with sound. But I just start to feel the need to see it again...


----------



## Alexa (Jan 16, 2005)

Hai. (yes)

Do you mean you didn't hear the music either ? At the cinema ? 

Don't ask me how many times I've already saw it !


----------



## Morning Star (Jan 17, 2005)

I liked the depiction of the ninjas. My dad used to have a lot of Eric Lustbader  (sp) novels about ninjas. Very well researched. They were nothing like the stealthy heroic fighters as popularised by 80s media...but were practitioners of black magic, heartless assassins with cruel weaponry.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the answers, Alexa.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 17, 2005)

I enjoyed the movie as well, though I'm not a particular fan of Tom Cruise, I think he did a good job on this one.

I thought I heard somewhere that it was partly based on fact (something about them seeking advice on military strategy using modern weapons from the Americans, but not necessarily their physical presence) but I could have imagined it.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 17, 2005)

Alexa said:
			
		

> Hai. (yes)
> 
> Do you mean you didn't hear the music either ? At the cinema ?
> 
> Don't ask me how many times I've already saw it !




Well, most of the time the speakers were working. Just during the publicity before the film the sound went away from time to time. Then they seemed to have worked out the problem and the film started. All went fine up to the scene with the emperor and the sword. During the dialogue the speakers broke down again... But rest of the films was with sound and dialogue and everything... Still, the audience (me included) got quite mad...


----------



## Alexa (Jan 22, 2005)

Well. Lucky you, you could see it on the DVD.  

Do you like the music when the samurai are ready for war ?


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 22, 2005)

It's been a while since I saw the film, but I think I liked all of the music, including the piece when they're ready to go to war... But to make really sure I would have to rewatch it. Unfortunately, that will have to wait at least two weeks...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

It's an old thread I know...but 

Most of the film is fictional, based loosely upon the satsuma rebellion, but I think that's common knowledge.

The code of Bushido however does exist, but was largely ignored prior to WW2 when it was resurrected and pimped unashamedly to Japanese servicemen in order to make their efforts more fervent.

The actual Bushi (warrior) were the forerunners of the Samurai (servants) and generally followed a little known branch of buddhism known as the Mikyo.
This rather esoteric form of buddhism deals with more materialistic concerns than mainstream buddhism and is the source of the mythical 'ninja hand magic'.
When Oda Nobunaga ordered the extermination of the Ninja clans it is historically recorded that the samurai were quite stringent in their pogrom and even today there is a lot of academic (and often physical) argument about the lineage and validity of modern ninjitsu.

However, my point was simply to illustrate that the code of bushido which is played rather heavily upon in this film was generally neglected or unknown in pre WW2 Japan.

If this genre of film interests you then I would suggest 'When the Last Sword is Drawn' or 'Twilight' as depicting the era from a Japanese perspective.


----------

